# What is the greatest piano quintet?



## TSHare

Vote on the greatest/your favorite composition for piano & four strings.


----------



## Mayerl

Here we go again, welcome to Junior Corner. They are all "great", that's why they have lasted. Who are we, with collectively a fraction of the talent of these composers to sit in judgement and decide what is great, and please don't play the "just a bit of fun" card.


----------



## Sid James

Yes, it's getting a bit tired. Why not just have a general thread about the topic, rather than yet another poll, which doesn't really achieve anything imo...


----------



## JAKE WYB

I think Martinu 2nd deserves a places on that list as its the equal if not superior of the shostakovich and frank at least - every movement is glorious - with the cheery lifelfulness and the open air radiance of dvorak at his best. Its certainly my favourite apart from brahms (which i think is the one which says the most without fading)


----------



## Delicious Manager

I voted 'other' because I feel the Enescu Piano Quintet is arguably the greatest work in the form. Listen and hear for yourself!


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

Florent Schmitt's great Piano Quintet.


----------



## TSHare

Mayerl said:


> Here we go again, welcome to Junior Corner. They are all "great", that's why they have lasted. Who are we, with collectively a fraction of the talent of these composers to sit in judgement and decide what is great, and please don't play the "just a bit of fun" card.


What a nasty comment. Why not stay out of "junior corner" if it gets your old lady panties in a twist. Yes I am new here; thanks for the warm welcome.

And Andre:

"Yes, it's getting a bit tired. Why not just have a general thread about the topic, rather than yet another poll, which doesn't really achieve anything imo..."

This is a thread, no?

I can see I've already overstayed my welcome on these boards. I'll not be back.


----------



## Quartetfore

Don`t be a baby, this the best Forum on the net--stay on.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

TSHare said:


> What a nasty comment. Why not stay out of "junior corner" if it gets your old lady panties in a twist. Yes I am new here; thanks for the warm welcome.
> 
> And Andre:
> 
> "Yes, it's getting a bit tired. Why not just have a general thread about the topic, rather than yet another poll, which doesn't really achieve anything imo..."
> 
> This is a thread, no?
> 
> I can see I've already overstayed my welcome on these boards. I'll not be back.


I fully agree. Some posters can become downright rude and cynical.


----------



## Edward Elgar

My favourite is the Schumann. I think polls achieve a lot. You get a nice overall image of the most popular piece from the pieces on offer to choose from.

Come back TSHare!

Plus, if you don't like a thread, why post in it? You're only making that thread more popular. If you ignore a thread you don't like it will eventually recede into Davy Jones' Locker.


----------



## Sid James

I'm sorry for my comments, I'm usually not that rude, but I'm a bit tired of rating masterpieces - I'd rather just talk about them, & skip these polls. You are welcome here just like any other member...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Agree with Andre's comment above.

Piano quintets often are mini-piano concertos. Lovely genre, as is the piano quartet and the piano trio.


----------



## TresPicos

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I fully agree. Some posters can become downright rude and cynical.


I've never understood the urge to bash thread starters for starting threads. If you find that you're not interested in a thread, then just leave it without posting and let those who want to discuss discuss.

That said, I had to vote for Shostakovich. His piano quintet is truly one of the best chamber music pieces ever written. And the piano + strings genre was, in my opinion, his best.



HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Piano quintets often are mini-piano concertos. Lovely genre, as is the piano quartet and the piano trio.


Indeed. An off-topic question: is the piano quartet more like the piano quintet or more like the piano trio as a genre?


----------



## JAKE WYB

I think it is good to have a discussion - a poll simply gets the conversation going especially when some good ones gets missed off such as the *MARTINU 2*ND and the conversation gets going from there - whats stopping people from simply joining in the conversation?


----------



## Conor71

Shostakovich gets my vote! :tiphat:.


----------



## Aramis

I likes early Webern's piano quintet. One of good points to start with his music before diving into later stuff. One movement-work, about eleven minutes long in performance. Highly recommended by board chief crocodiles from the forest. 

I already mentioned Zarebski's Piano Quintet in other threads, it kicks all those famous quintets mentioned in this poll asses, it eats them for breakfast and isn't even fed at all.


----------



## Quartetfore

If you like the Piano Quintet form, here are some 19th century "Romantic" works worth looking into. Quintets by Herzogenberg, Raff, Eduard Franck, and Ludwig Thuille. All of them have many fine moments.


----------



## joen_cph

Most listened to over the years have probably been the Schubert, Brahms, Schumann, Franck and Shostakovich quintets. Brahms in particular is a mood piece - is one in the mood for it or not, since the ongoings can be a bit heavy. Haven´t heard the Schmitt yet, even though I own it. Was initially startled by Gubaidulina´s some time ago, but now I find it much less interesting. The Faures have also caught my attention less than his piano quartets, but perhaps more appreciation will come. Recently esteemed ones are especially Rochberg´s (but perhaps it can be critisized as being too effectful), also Kokkonen´s, Martucci´s and Wuorinen´s. 
But will vote for "other", meaning probably Schnittke, Rochberg, or at least a more contemporary one.


----------



## Quartetfore

The Piano Quintets of Faure take a while to find their beauties. If you like the Piano Trio, look into the Piano trios of Martucci, The first of the two is a very enjoyable work, as is of course his Piano Quintet.


----------



## joen_cph

Didn´t know that Martucci´s trios were even in existence, thanks. Do you happen to know J.B. Foersters trios ? Nice, if not very substantial works - the music of Foerster is awaiting more recordings and there might be a "hidden" piano quintet there as well, likewise by Ostrcil or Moyzes ... Not to speak of Sorabjis two quintets, would be interesting to hear them, at least no.1 has been performed in 2003 ...
Some rather rare Danish piano quintets have also been recorded, by Heise, Hamerik and Koppel especially, but to me they don´t seem to be that important, though. 
A bit strange that Bartok´s early piano quintet is so rarely recorded ...


----------



## Nevohteeb

I too find the Shostakovich, Piano Quintet, a energetic, vital work. Had the opportunity to hear it last month at the Marlboro Music Festival in Vermont, USA (www.marlboromusic.org), with a group of young, extremely talented musicians. Pallavi Mahidhara,pianist (a student of Ignat Solzhenitsyn, at the Curtis Institute in Philadelphia); Liana Gourdjia, violin (Russian); Arnold Steinhardt, violin (1st violin of the Guarneri Quartet); Luke Fleming, viola; and Andrew Janss, cello. Also heard it rehearsed several times. That's the fun, listening to the rehearsals, before it is played in concert.


----------



## Quartetfore

I know the name (J.B. Foerster) but not the music. I think that there was once a CD of the trios available in America, but I don`t know if it still is. I think that I will see if there is a "download" since I would like to hear the music. As to the other Composers, these are new names to me,


----------



## JSK

Farrenc A minor


----------



## guarneri1720

*Bloch*

Try out Bloch piano quintet No 1. Great recording by Piers Lane and the Goldner quartet on Hyperion. I think it is a neglected masterpiece.


----------



## JagthuisNL

Wouldn't it be much more interesting to hear arguments for our choice in stead of opinions? I voted without hesitation for Dvorak op.81 because it is the best piano quintet ever written from a viewpoint of instrumentation and balance between the instruments. Yes, it is rich in melodies indeed, but you can hear them all and everywhere. There is no powerplay required, all five parts are lively, full of inspiration and in permanent dialogue which the others and the audience. Unlike Brahms, who struggled with this, and many other quintets which from time to time have the character of a dialogue/struggle between piano and string quartet. Yes: Martin, Elgar as well as Shos have this transparency too form time to time, but are lacking the variation and richness of inspiration which shows Dvorak.


----------



## Arsakes

Finally my favorite poll 

I hardly can choose between Schubert, Schumann, Brahms and Dvorak. I would add Sibelius Quintet too...

At the end of the day, Dvorak's 2nd Piano Quintet is superior.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Voted for Brahms... but I love Franck's F minor as well.


----------



## Head_case

The Foerster's works are very charming - trios are good, although I tend to stick to the string quartets (Thanks to the wonderful Stamitz Quartet for reviving these!).

The Julius Zarebski and Fauré quintets are probably my favourite. The Taneyev one used to be ... but it's the Zarebski one. There seems to be a re-awakening to his works (finally!). So many new recordings:

The brilliant Lason family:










The well-reviewed Royal String Quartet (but not my faves):










The interesting Szymanowski String Quartet:










of the reissues - the most famous version (I got the Olympia original yay!!!)"










and the brilliant but hard to find Pavane Records release by the amazing Varsovia Quartet.

(note the piano is just a filler for these superb string quartet led piano quintets 

This thread covered Zarebski too 

http://www.talkclassical.com/6497-juliusz-zar-bski.html


----------



## KenOC

The Shostakovich has to come in first. It won the Stalin prize, along with 100,000 rubles. This is the most ever paid for a chamber work!


----------



## Head_case

KenOC said:


> The Shostakovich has to come in first. It won the Stalin prize, along with 100,000 rubles. This is the most ever paid for a chamber work!


That's only because Zarebski was Polish and ineligible for entry!


----------



## Couchie

Mayerl said:


> Here we go again, welcome to Junior Corner. They are all "great", that's why they have lasted. Who are we, with collectively a fraction of the talent of these composers to sit in judgement and decide what is great, and please don't play the "just a bit of fun" card.


Which browser are people using that forces them to open threads?


----------



## elgar's ghost

If I had to vote 'other' then Schnittke's might well be the work I had in mind. As it stands I can't vote as about three or four are breasting the tape together.


----------



## principe

This thread is a bit more interesting. It does not ask for "our favourite" Piano Quintet, but for the "greatest". As it stands, it means that we are supposed to embark on a debate where we have to prove, in musical/artistic/technical terms, which is bettere than the others. With these fierce debates on "objectivity versus subjectivity" (another futile operation), I doubt if this is feasible and, much more credible.
In any case, the _initiatgor_ of the thread (I don't know if he is still around), he mixed the two different kinds of Piano Quintets: a)the one for the Piano, Violin, Viola, Cello and Double Bass and b) the more classic one with Piano and String Quartet.
The first has a rather limited and least successful (they have been mostly neglected, underrated or even forgotten) dozen of works available in the general market (surely, there should be some untapped ones), while the other, the more classic one, has at least an established repertory of at least a dozen of works (while another dozen is being revealed gradually). The first category is more a Quintet for soloists (five individual instrumentalists) with the Piano in the center of the musical activity. The second is more symphonic in character, more coherent and richer in harmony, structure and form.
So, the least we have to do is to choose, somehow, which is "the greatest" in each category and not to choose one from both. It would be a bit unfair.
From the first category, Schubert' s Quintet (the Trout) remains by far the most popular and, in many ways, it seems to be the most musical and brilliant among the others.
From the second, it is more difficult to choose, since at least Schumann and Brahms have two magnificent ones. The latter is more developed and profound in scope, though. Faure has two musically great ones and Shostakovich is always a marvel to listen.
So, the choice is hard, at least for me. i prefer to listen extensively to all of them and enjoy the findings in each listening.

Principe


----------



## lostid

Been lurking for a while but here is my first post, so please be easy on me.

I am glad to read all the discussions here about piano quintet which is one of my favorite genres of classical music. Sadly I am unable to decide which piece is the greatest as there are so many greatest pieces (to me), including those listed in the OP. I really enjoy listening to them all.

Listening to music is like tasting food. Different food brings different flavor and I simply can't call one of my favorite food better (greater) than the other - because they are great food in different flavor and I need to eat all of them.


----------



## Vaneyes

What is the greatest piano quintet?

View attachment 9712


----------



## mmsbls

lostid said:


> Been lurking for a while but here is my first post, so please be easy on me.
> 
> I am glad to read all the discussions here about piano quintet which is one of my favorite genres of classical music. Sadly I am unable to decide which piece is the greatest as there are so many greatest pieces (to me), including those listed in the OP. I really enjoy listening to them all.
> 
> Listening to music is like tasting food. Different food brings different flavor and I simply can't call one of my favorite food better (greater) than the other - because they are great food in different flavor and I need to eat all of them.


Welcome to the forum. Many here have a similar attitude towards music ranking, as you may see from other threads. Normally I have no trouble ranking works, but here I'm just not sure I can really separate Schumann, Schubert, Brahms, and Dvorak. Even the Franck and Shostakovich are wonderful.


----------



## poconoron

Uh oh. Oops.


----------



## PetrB

JAKE WYB said:


> I think it is good to have a discussion - a poll simply gets the conversation going especially when some good ones gets missed off such as the *MARTINU 2*ND and the conversation gets going from there - whats stopping people from simply joining in the conversation?


Why not just start a conversation on the repertoire for this genre, then? I've lately given up on any joy in the polls, because if they are not exactly a 'junior corner,' they are invariably a somewhat empirical repeated list of THE USUAL SUSPECTS, and that is not really informative nor a great dialogue starter, imo.

There are many very fine works absent from 'the list,' [The _Morton Feldman Piano and String Quartet_, for one] as always in each OP poll list... a "trickle effect" of additions here and there through a thread does not add up to a readily readable, or informative, list.


----------



## xuantu

PetrB said:


> Why not just start a conversation on the repertoire for this genre, then? I've lately given up on any joy in the polls, because if they are not exactly a 'junior corner,' they are invariably a somewhat empirical repeated list of THE USUAL SUSPECTS, and that is not really informative nor a great dialogue starter, imo.
> 
> There are many very fine works absent from 'the list,' [The _Morton Feldman Piano and String Quartet_, for one] as always in each OP poll list... a "trickle effect" of additions here and there through a thread does not add up to a readily readable, or informative, list.


Not that I don't appreciate new additions to the original poll list, but I am just as interested to know: are the works in the list fine examples (or indeed important essays) of the genre?

What you said about polls is not necessarily wrong. The format does not naturally encourage good conversations about the repertoire because most people focus more on the vote and not on the talk. But it has the potential to draw good conversations if people are willing to share their enthusiasms and knowledge about the topic. I think by now most TC surfers should realize that the point of launching or taking a 'greatest-in-the-genre' poll does not need to be getting a final winner. What it can be, however, is to push people and to get ourselves pushed to elaborate (however briefly) on our thoughts on the works that we love. Hopefully, the knowledgeable parties won't get bored in the process, and the undereducated get to enhance their listening experiences after their visit. I understand that there is a gap between beginners and senior music lovers or even the professionals, and the latter would often wish to be 'active in a higher sphere (quoting the libretto of Ades' 'The Tempest')'. But hey, people in all sorts of sciences and arts departments are doing community outreach. Why can't TC polls be a medium for classical music outreach?

Forgive me if I am reading your post incorrectly. You have been a brilliant commentator and a tireless contributor on TC, imo. (I am sorry to hear that you no longer enjoy reading TC polls.) You must know that steering clear of 'junior corners' is not the best attitude for the more advanced music lovers to have.

btw, nice post of that Feldman Piano Quintet.


----------



## Andolink

Gabriel Faure's Piano Quintet No. 2 in C minor, Op. 115 is about as good as it gets IMO. His op. 89 Quintet in D Minor is a very close 2nd place.


----------



## Chrythes

One that wasn't mentioned is the Piano Quintet by Medtner. As far as I understand, he wrote it throughout his life, and it does have a youthful vitality to it, especially in the first movement, but also some sort of nostalgia or melancholy. Overall, It's a beautiful work and it feels very complete.


----------



## PetrB

xuantu said:


> Not that I don't appreciate new additions to the original poll list, but I am just as interested to know: are the works in the list fine examples (or indeed important essays) of the genre?
> 
> What you said about polls is not necessarily wrong. *The format does not naturally encourage good conversations about the repertoire because most people focus more on the vote* and not on the talk. But it has the *potential to draw good conversations* if people are willing to share their enthusiasms and knowledge about the topic. I think by now most TC surfers should realize that the point of launching or taking a 'greatest-in-the-genre' poll does not need to be getting a final winner. What it can be, however, is to push people and to get ourselves pushed to elaborate (however briefly) on our thoughts on the works that we love. Hopefully, the knowledgeable parties won't get bored in the process, and the undereducated get to enhance their listening experiences after their visit. I understand that there is a gap between beginners and senior music lovers or even the professionals, and the latter would often wish to be 'active in a higher sphere (quoting the libretto of Ades' 'The Tempest')'. But hey, people in all sorts of sciences and arts departments are doing community outreach. Why can't TC polls be a medium for classical music outreach?
> 
> .... You must know that *steering clear of 'junior corners' is not the best attitude* for the more advanced music lovers to have.
> 
> btw, nice post of that Feldman Piano Quintet.


I agree with your statements as highlighted in the above quote. When it comes to music, any shared information, including basic lists of repertoire, should always be welcome. the polls listed so far on TC beg the question of how many need there be, for one thing 

That "Usual Suspects" aspect, though, I just find tiresome, at least in the poll format, I repeat... when a majority are voting and only commenting about pieces on the Usual Suspects List, those not on the list but suggested in the thread sometimes more exciting and not yet known by readers -- stand chance of getting lost, or 'trampled' in ratio to "Usual Suspect" traffic in the poll thread.

I think it preferable (this is a personal preference) that a subject be announced more as it would in a salon format discussion, even at the risk of its sounding like a mildly informative nugget as the premise of an essay assignment. In that context, a clear subject is announced, the understood convention that participants stay on subject; the host's job was a bit like that of moderator, to ensure the discussion stayed on topic or on course.
_"String quintet literature, (quick definition and comment) yadaya + ... here are a few of the best known which are generally highly admired. Whaddya know of'em / Whaddya think of'em / Which others would you add? / Whichof'em maybe should be 'demoted,' etc."_

Some understand the poll is quite secondary to bring up the subject, while the majority of polls remain threads of comments like 'which I voted for from your list' and there is not much spontaneous response as there might be if instead of poll there were a general post on a specific subject / genre.

Some pro / con of the Poll issue is matter of an individual's temperament, and too near certain, 'age,' -- as in experienced enough to see a list, sigh, and say "All the Usual Suspects." For the less experienced, or the newcomers to music, pieces on the list are not all necessarily familiar works. I believe newcomers and 'beginners' should always be welcomed / included, on forum and everywhere else, beyond the pleasure of sharing that which we love, _'the policy'_ is good for the business

Whatever is said here will not change a forum's format, but I'm hoping you at least will consider a way to frame a topic and launch it other than a poll format. I argue that an approach similar to what I've suggested is ultimately more fruitful when you plant that tree.

btw, I think _Feldman's Piano and String Quartet_ is already "One Of The Usual Suspects." (OOTUS), and when I clicked on that poll link, the odds it would be nowhere in sight were extremely high.

P.s. Compliment in your OP acknowledged; shucks, and thanks....


----------



## mmsbls

For those who are interested: There is a thread called Your Favorite Piano Quintets on TC. There is more discussion of a wider range of quintets there.


----------



## Hausmusik

PetrB said:


> Why not just start a conversation on the repertoire for this genre, then? I've lately given up on any joy in the polls, because if they are not exactly a 'junior corner,' they are invariably a somewhat empirical repeated list of THE USUAL SUSPECTS, and that is not really informative nor a great dialogue starter, imo.


PetrB, whatever the merit of polls, this poll sure did stimulate talk of piano quintets! Meanwhile, hijacking the thread with complaints about polls adds absolutely nothing to a conversation about piano quintets per se. Funny how that works, isn't it?


----------



## Sonata

Vaneyes said:


> What is the greatest piano quintet?
> 
> View attachment 9712


Indeed!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like Ornstein's the best.


----------



## Ondine

TSHare said:


> Vote on the greatest/your favorite composition for piano & four strings.


Brahms, Dvorak and Schubert.


----------



## Hassid

One vote for Taneyev's.


----------



## tovaris

Hi there! Being around for a while, but haven't posted anything yet. Love this forum! Given me a lot of ideas, as I'm fairly new for classical music, but very much into it for about a year. Although occasionally I listened some years ago, but that was very much limited for the well-known. Which is not a problem, but my view is much wilder for now, mainly because of this forum. So thank you! 
I voted for Others, meaning Schnittke's quintett. I love his dark atmosphere. If I could voted for two, that would be Shosta'. I also like the "Trout" and the Schumann's.


----------



## jurianbai

Love Schubert's Trout. And of course from Brahms piano quintet in Fm has memorable moments right from start. Need to mentioned Arensky's piano quintet found on this CD, is very enjoyable.


----------



## Ravndal

never explored the genre.. just checked out "brahms quintet in f minor" played by Pollini.

This stuff is crazy bananas. Completely blew me away.


----------



## Sid James

...............


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Schnittke, Adès and ORNSTEIN


----------



## Winterreisender

Schumann, especially the creepy second movement.


----------



## dgee

The big omission to date in this thread is the Mozart Quintet for Piano and Winds K452. It's an absolute stunning bit of writing (think of the best wind and piano stuff from the concerti and then make it better) and Mozart himself was rather pleased with it: _Shortly after the premiere, Mozart wrote to his father that "I myself consider it to be the best thing I have written in my life."_


----------



## DaDirkNL

Yes, Mozart's Piano Quintet is incredible.


----------



## MrCello

I love the Franck quintet. It's just a beautiful piece of music -one of my favorite overall chamber pieces. However I am biased towards everything Franck...


----------



## PetrB

You're missing so many this poll, imho, like all others asking which is "the greatest," is pointless.


----------



## MJongo

Shostakovich's is by far my favorite. One of my three favorite works of any instrumentation as well.


----------



## jim prideaux

Martinu is not featured.........and worth a shout!


----------



## MusicInTheAir

If you include quintets for piano with woodwinds, Mozart and Beethoven wrote two very nice ones. I like the Faure Piano Quintets (love most of his chamber music).


----------



## scratchgolf

Just a friendly note to those who say this type of poll is "pointless". I voted for Schubert because I love "The Trout", but after reading through these pages, I now have about 20 new quintets to check out. That, to me, is the opposite of pointless.


----------



## trazom

MusicInTheAir said:


> If you include quintets for piano with woodwinds, Mozart and Beethoven wrote two very nice ones. I like the Faure Piano Quintets (love most of his chamber music).


The Beethoven quintet for piano and winds is an early piece, though, and a banal imitation of Mozart's.


----------



## KenOC

trazom said:


> The Beethoven quintet for piano and winds is an early piece, though, and a banal imitation of Mozart's.


While most would agree it's not quite as good as the K.452, I've never heard it called "banal". IMO it's a fine work in both its versions.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven's piano quintet Op 16 is not a work I have ever greatly liked. It sounds to me as if he was looking around for a decent melody to include in it but never found one, and instead put up with second-best. 

From a quick glance it doesn't appear to have been included in the T-C "Project" top 1400 works, which if true would appear to suggest that it's not well regarded generally. 

Mozart's K 452 on the other hand has a more engaging melody and is in a different league in quality. It is much more popular. I don't believe that it is the best work that Mozart composed up to that time, as he himself claimed, but it's among the best.


----------



## Pedro de Alvarado

It's difficult to choose between all these pieces of art.
I appreciate the Brahms Quintet for its autumny atmosphere . But I chose for Hummel. Partly because this guy is so underrated that I feel sorry for him, but mainly because I just adore the transition period between the classical- and romantic style. The embodiment for that period is for me Hummel (next to Beethoven of course).


----------



## csacks

When my eldest daughter was a baby, she used to cry a lot. Surprisingly, when we listened The Trout, she was silent and attentive. It did not happen with other pieces. Is there any better demonstration that it is the natural and the best way to compose a Quintet?. 
I believe this is the first time that I will not vote for Brahms in a poll.


----------



## scratchgolf

csacks said:


> When my eldest daughter was a baby, she used to cry a lot. Surprisingly, when we listened The Trout, she was silent and attentive. It did not happened with other pieces. Is there any better demonstration that it is the natural and the best way to compose a Quintet?.
> I believe this is the first time that I will not vote for Brahms in a poll.


My 4 year old absolutely adores the finale of the Trout. When he hears it begin he screams Schubert Daddy, Schubert!!!!!


----------



## Aramis

csacks said:


> I believe this is the first time that I will not vote for Brahms in a poll.


Good. Your taste is improving.


----------



## csacks

scratchgolf said:


> My 4 year old absolutely adores the finale of the Trout. When he hears it begin he screams Schubert Daddy, Schubert!!!!!


My second daughter, 20 years old asked us to listen Carmina Burana 3 times in a row, driving in a vacation. She was about 2 or 3, and use to call it the "Pamina Gurana".


----------



## csacks

Aramis said:


> Good. Your taste is improving.


OK Aramis, lets we keep the Great Johannes Brahms out of this. If you have something to say, say it to me. The guy is not alone.


----------



## scratchgolf

csacks said:


> My second daughter, 20 years old asked us to listen Carmina Burana 3 times in a row, driving in a vacation. She was about 2 or 3, and use to call it the "Pamina Gurana".


It's truly amazing how children respond to music they enjoy. Have you ever vacationed in Argentina? My wife is from Salta and I've travelled there twice.


----------



## csacks

Hi scratchgolf, I have been on vacation in Argentina so many times, but more in the south of the country (Bariloche, San Martín de los Andes, Puelo, last year we went down up to Esquel), and to Buenos Aires. I am afraid I have never been to Salta, but it seems that the Tren de las Nubes (the "train of the clouds") is amazing. Thanks for the suggestion. I will put Salta in my list.
Now that Isabel is 20, I hope we will not be listening Orff so many times. By the way, when she about the same age, she liked Brahms sonatas for cello and piano. That is odd, they are not that "ear catching"


----------



## Bulldog

I voted for the Dvorak. It's such a fantastic work that it's almost impossible to screw it up. Shostakovich would be second.

Also, I agree with the poster on page 1 who nominated the Enescu piano quintet; it's an exceptional composition from a composer whose day in the sun is close at hand.


----------



## Avey

One. Measly. Mention. Of. *Elgar's*. P. Quintet.

Arrrghhh.


----------



## stevenski

The ending of the Medtner Quintet is untrammelled ecstasy!Thanks for pointing out the Zarebski; favourited it!Steve


----------



## Guest

Has anyone heard this disc? I know the sound can be rather harsh from this label.


----------



## PetrB

...at the very least, _one_ of the greatest:
Morton Feldman ~ Piano and String Quartet


----------



## Jokke

I'm not voting, as i'm into chamber music just recently. Thus not enough knowledge.
Interested in the outcome of the poll though, so I know what to dig into first... :angel:


----------



## Cadenza

Dvorak for me, but the Op. 81, A major.

I have a recording that pairs it with the _American_ quartet, and it is an hour in the clouds for me.

(The poll mentions Dvorak's Opus 87, but that is a quartet...)


----------



## Novelette

PetrB said:


> ...at the very least, _one_ of the greatest:
> Morton Feldman ~ Piano and String Quartet


Bah humbug! PetrB, let's just agree on Schumann.


----------



## KenOC

Listening to the Feldman Quintet now. Half the fun is waiting for something to happen. Something almost happened at about 18 minutes in, but not quite. That Feldman, what a tease!


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Listening to the Feldman Quintet now. Half the fun is waiting for something to happen. Something almost happened at about 18 minutes in, but not quite. That Feldman, what a tease!


There is perpetual variation in what first sounds like mere repetition -- and just like whichever ends up voted no 1 (lol on toast) it bears repeated listening to reveal its greatness-- especially if it is outside the set of expectations you may have based upon the syntax of older repertoire.

Even then, we all know just because a piece is considered / agreed upon as 'great,' that all great pieces do not speak to everyone.


----------



## DavidA

I go for the Schumann


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> -- especially if it is outside the set of expectations you may have base upon the syntax of older repertoire --


True. But this is well within the expectations I would have for background music at a sad airport.


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> True. But this is well within the expectations I would have for background music at a sad airport.


Can an Airport _be sad_? 

And isn't the piano quintet, op. ___ by _______ the ultimate "music for sad airports"?


----------



## Aramis

PetrB said:


> Can an Airport _be sad_?


Yes, when Tom Hanks gets lost on it.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> Can an Airport _be sad_?


Certainly. Or at least Debussy thought buildings could be sad. "Art is the most beautiful deception of all. And although people try to incorporate the everyday events of life in it, we...must hope that it will remain a deception lest it become a utilitarian thing, sad as a factory."

And who's going to argue with Debussy? Certainly not me! :lol:


----------



## PetrB

KenOC said:


> Listening to the Feldman Quintet now. Half the fun is waiting for something to happen. Something almost happened at about 18 minutes in, but not quite. That Feldman, what a tease!


I feel quite the same about the Franck.


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> I feel quite the same about the Franck.


Agree! 100% or even more...


----------



## Schumann

Schumann: Piano Quintet In E Flat, Op. 44 / Mozart: Piano Quintet In E Flat, K 452 & Schubert's "Trout" Quintet


----------



## Guest

I can answer my own question about the sound quality of the Russian Disc Medtner: it's horrible! I think it might even be mono, or at least the Sonata...the sound improves slightly in the Quintet. However, with the Borodin Quartet and Yevgeny Svetlanov (yes, he's a fine pianist) at the helm, it is certainly "authentic"!


----------



## MJongo

This is one of the three best recordings I have ever heard:


----------



## DaDirkNL

MJongo said:


> This is one of the three best recordings I have ever heard:
> 
> View attachment 32774


What 2 others do you think are the best?


----------



## MJongo

DaDirkNL said:


> What 2 others do you think are the best?


Helmut Walcha's 1956 recording of Bach's Art of Fugue, and Bruno Walter's 1961 recording of Mahler's 9th Symphony.


----------



## wolfgangamadeus

Brahms has always been a favourite of mine, especially the scherzo.


----------



## hpowders

I'm not a Dvorak fan but in this category I vote for his Piano Quintet in A Major.

The Brahms f minor gets honorable mention.


----------



## Polyphemus

Voted for the Dvorak but so many superb pieces the Schubert Brahms Franck. In fact the whole list is wonderful.


----------



## Cosmos

Chrythes said:


> One that wasn't mentioned is the Piano Quintet by Medtner. As far as I understand, he wrote it throughout his life, and it does have a youthful vitality to it, especially in the first movement, but also some sort of nostalgia or melancholy. Overall, It's a beautiful work and it feels very complete.


That's why I voted for other. Medtner's Quintet is one of his finer works, and one of the best in the genre IMO


----------



## Woodduck

Guess it has to be Brahms, here at his severe and uncompromising best. But when I'm not feeling so hardy and the stern old Teuton feels like a jackbooted march across my chest, I turn to Dvorak and bask in sunshine and love. Oh, but then what about Schumann?

This question is too hard.


----------



## AH music

Voted for the Dvorak, a piece I really do love. Useful sort of thread, good for getting newbies like me involved. Must try the Shostakovich because I do like the piano quintet as a genre.


----------



## JakeBloch

Concur, and would like to recommend the Pro-Arte version as my favorite.


----------



## msdubov

Cosmos said:


> That's why I voted for other. Medtner's Quintet is one of his finer works, and one of the best in the genre IMO


Great that you speak for Medtner. Btw, I just posted a very rare recording of this quintet with the author at the piano here:


----------



## DavidA

hpowders said:


> I'm not a Dvorak fan but in this category I vote for his Piano Quintet in A Major.
> 
> The Brahms f minor gets honorable mention.


The Dvorak is great.

Also the Mozart wind quintet - one of the great works.


----------



## Beban

Pejačević 
Piano Quintet Op.40


----------



## Bayreuth

I voted for Shostakovich's sublime quintet, although Brahms' is just as good. In fact, as we get further into November and my mood gets all autumnal, I'm positive that Brahms' Quintet will overthrow Shosty's as my favorite during the cold seasons. Then in march Shostakovich will probably regain his throne again. I feel that chamber music is so "seasonal" that I can't never talk in absolutes about it. It depends on the mood, the weather, stress...


----------



## PlaySalieri

No one has mentioned Mozart's quintet for winds plus piano.

Otherwise Schumann's is phenomenal.


----------



## PlaySalieri

KenOC said:


> While most would agree it's not quite as good as the K.452, I've never heard it called "banal". IMO it's a fine work in both its versions.


It doesnt compare though in my view - and in the words of one reviewer on amazon Mozart's special work is forever shackled to a corpse. (ie in CD couplings)


----------



## LHB

I haven't listened to that many Piano Quintets, but I have listened to all of those in the poll besides the Hummel and I can say I prefer Taneyev's G Minor Quintet to any of them.


----------



## EDaddy

http://postimage.org/app.php

No piano quintet has ever had such a huge impact, or made such an indelible first impression as this masterpiece of masterpieces - Schubert's Piano Quintet, Op. 114. And, to me, this performance is the pinnacle. All other performances have fallen short, much as I have tried to find one to outshine it.

This is my vote. Composition and definitive performance to boot


----------



## jegreenwood

Tough choice between the Schubert and the Brahms. They are so different.

If I wanted to introduce a person to chamber music - perhaps even classical music - and I couldn't take that person to a live concert my next choice would be to have him/her watch Christopher Nupen's film of "The Trout." The sheer joy of making music has never been more palpable.


----------



## Lukecash12

stomanek said:


> No one has mentioned Mozart's quintet for winds plus piano.
> 
> Otherwise Schumann's is phenomenal.


Listened to Schumann's earlier today as a break from my steady diet of pre-baroque music lately, and I am still marveling at that second movement.


----------



## Avey

Funny, reading the beginning of this thread; people so hostile to the poll, so quick to condemn.

Sure, we have detractors still, but I have never seen such quick and blatant disdain in all the polls I see today. Kudos to all. 

We are a kinder, gentler folk, happy in our ways. Like hobbits.


----------



## PlaySalieri

Lukecash12 said:


> Listened to Schumann's earlier today as a break from my steady diet of pre-baroque music lately, and I am still marveling at that second movement.


dont you mean the third movement?


----------



## Lukecash12

stomanek said:


> dont you mean the third movement?


The scherzo and trios are mind-blowing as always, I mean aren't Schumann's scherzos always wild and full of substance? But in this case I more often find myself attracted to the second movement. The abrupt, Schubert-esque modulations and changes in mood, coupled with Schumann's nervous meter and capacity to create compelling melodies after the manner of Schubert and Mendelssohn's melodies, has me returning to that movement with fond memories.


----------



## Aldarion

I voted for *Brahms*, but I'm also very fond of the *Schubert*, *Schumann* and *Dvořák* quintets listed.

Other favourite piano quintets: *Dohnányi* 1, *Medtner*, *Martinů* (both), *Fauré* (both), *Ornstein*.


----------



## hpowders

I would have to go with the great Brahms Piano Quintet.

Am I alone in believing Brahms' chamber music to be superior to his orchestral music?


----------



## msdubov

*Sergei Taneyev*'s gorgeous *Piano Quintet in G minor op. 30* is definitely a piece to check out. Immensely powerful work, full of contrasts (truly symphonic 1st movement, brilliant Scherzo, lyrical Passacaglia, and a drammatic finale), it will not leave you cold.


----------



## Josquin13

Not sure which I'd name as the 'greatest', but my favorite piano quintets are by Schumann, Schubert's "Trout", Franck, Brahms, Shostakovich, and Faure's two PQs. Of these, I think Faure's tend to get underrated, as they're every bit in the same class as his better known piano quartets, IMO. I particularly like the recording by the Auryn Quartet with pianist Peter Orth on CPO:











More off the beaten path--if anyone's interested in discovering some new PQs--I'd recommend checking out the piano quintets of Granados, Koechlin, Respighi, Sibelius, Martucci, Weinberg, and Schnittke on You Tube (or Spotify, etc.). Koechlin's PQ has been a recent discovery for me, & I was surprised by how modern it is:






While Schnittke's PQ must surely be counted among the finest chamber works by a post WW2 composer:






Also, try to hear the Granados PQ, which is inventive and enjoyable:


----------



## Roger Knox

Bloch Piano Quintet #1


----------

